# La Pavoni Spares



## mikeh (Sep 6, 2010)

Where is the best place to get La Pavoni spares in the UK?

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Mike

Fairfax Coffee stocks La Pavoni spare parts

Bob is a member here. Mention Coffee Forums UK when you contact him to discuss your requirements

Their weblink is here


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

You can also try London Espresso or The Espresso Shop.


----------



## espressoparts.co.uk (Feb 18, 2009)

Could Always Try Us http://www.espressoparts.co.uk


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Or Me!!!


----------



## mikeh (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks to all for the replies!

Parts on order...

I'm sure I'll be back soon with more questions









Mike


----------



## mikeh (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, it looks like I made a poor choice. 12 phone calls chasing parts!!

Call number 13 today to find out where the replacement part for the damaged portafilter and the rubber feet are because they didn't call me back as promised...

Just need to get Glenn to show me how to use it now









Mike


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hope you're now on track to receive the parts

Give me a shout when ready


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, have a lot of spare parts for the la pavoni / gaggia g105/106 lever machines . seals, glasses etc


----------



## mikeh (Sep 6, 2010)

Phone call number 14 today...


----------



## Grumpy (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi I'm new to this forum and don't want to break any rules. I did need some parts myself and came across The coffee route a few months ago. I am sure if you google you will find it


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, i have a large amount of spares for the la-pavoni/gaggia g105-106 lever machines

mark


----------



## mikeh (Sep 6, 2010)

OK - I give up with espressoparts.co.uk

Rubber feet on backorder for months - failure to replace damaged portafilter handle they supplied...

A waste of time and effort.


----------



## Electricray (Nov 4, 2017)

Hello - new user here. Does anyone happen to know the technical specs for the replacement seals etc for la pavoni groups, steamer and so on? The price charged by the official suppliers for a few rubber seals and brass washers seem pretty outrageous so I was wondering if it were possible to buy generic equivalents separately?

Also is there a way of getting the horseshoe washer out without wrecking it in the process? (even with needle-nosed pliers!?)


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2019)

Hi, I'm looking for some La Pavoni spares (gaskets & seals) - the only place I can find that stocks them (The Espresso Shop) doesn't have them in stock. Does anyone know of other La Pavoni suppliers please?


----------

